# What is the good age to breed your horse



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a haflinger and she is 11 is she to old to breed?:?


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Would it be the first time you have bred her? If not, when was the last time she was bred? I dont think that she is too old, as long as she is in good health (no leg problems, weight, ect)


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

If she is a maiden mare, I would not advise breeding her. That is a bit on the older side to be breeding for the first time.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Fancy Girl Haflinger said:


> I have a haflinger and she is 11 is she to old to breed?:?


The best time to breed a mare is when the market glut is gone, she's at least five or so, the mare is well broke and has accomplished something, and she has superb conformation.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

IMO that is just fine for breeding... Many people will show their mares and then breed after they have reached their "prime" for showing. We had a mare in her early 20s that foaled out (with vets approval) and didnt have any problems and she passed away when she was 32.


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

Fancy Has Never Been Breed.


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

Fancy has never been bred before so I do not know if i should or not


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

You will have no problems breeding her. 11 is definitely not too old for a maiden mare. Most people show their horses to their teens and then breed when retired from the show ring. 18-20 and a maiden mare, then thats a little more tricky. If you plan on breeding her (which I don't advice unless you have done your research, have a good mare and stallion and have a plan) I would recommend doing a uterine culture on her to make sure she's clean. We cultured any maiden mares over 7, and any mare that had been bred before. This will give you a better chance on the breeding taking if any infection has been ruled out.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Just curious - is she registered and has she had the DNA test done? A haflinger foal can not be registered without DNA testing completed. I would also suggest you take her to an inspection and get her inspected and rated.

A registered haflinger foal that comes from high-quality parents that have passed inspection might be able to find a good home at a decent price, even in this market. Without those things in place I would say not to breed her in the current market.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Joshie said:


> The best time to breed a mare is when the market glut is gone, she's at least five or so, the mare is well broke and has accomplished something, and she has superb conformation.


Agreed ;-).

If she's maiden at age 11 or older, I'd want a thorough breeding soundness exam done by a vet before booking a breeding to have a better idea if she'll take.


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

She is a registered haflinger.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Fancy Girl Haflinger said:


> She is a registered haflinger.


What has she done? Has she been inspected, DNA tested? There's such a glut on horses right now that there should be something very about a horse in order for that horse to be bred.


American Haflinger Registry


----------



## trickpony23 (Nov 8, 2008)

IMO that is just fine for breeding... Many people will show their mares and then breed after they have reached their "prime" for showing. We had a mare in her early 20s that foaled out (with vets approval) and didnt have any problems and she passed away when she was 32.


--Wow-- Thats amazing, your very lucky, you must have been proud


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

11 is fine to breed for an age no reason not to if shes in good health the oldest maiden mare I've bred was 22.


----------



## Kim (Jan 23, 2009)

11 is fine. My mare is a maiden and she is 15, and she fell pregnant on the first serve! She hasn't foaled yet though so touch wood...


----------



## Laalee (Jan 26, 2009)

Will she be bred to a registered stud? I remember seeing a couple prospects for her that werent and just wondering the reasoning behind that. You could always give an unwanted animal a home and buy a baby haffie. JMO


----------



## ArabianLoverTN57 (Jan 26, 2009)

how do I post a message!! I don't want to reply I want to add a new post! Help!


----------



## suncolorsranch (Nov 28, 2007)

That is a fine age to breed.


----------

